# Newbie looking for the right lathe for Gunsmithing



## ejmmanning (Dec 29, 2020)

Good Morning Everyone

I need to recommendations for a lathe.  I have never work on a metal lathe. I would like to learn how to chamber my own rifle barrels.
What brand and size lathe would I need. I have looked at Grizzly and PM. I want to spend this money only once. Should I by DRO?
I see the *PM-1440GS comes with a outboard spider any thoughts *

I just want to chamber my own barrels. I shoot 6.5 creemore, 6 Creedmoor, 6BR, 6BRA, 308.

I am pretty hand and would like to setup my shop and learn before I retired in about 3 years.

I wish there were some Machining class local I would take one. but I do have friends that are Machinist so they can help.


Thank you for you're help


----------



## wrmiller (Dec 29, 2020)

I have a 1340GT that has a VFD on it. And a DRO.

I bought the 1340 because I was tired of Chinese mills and lathes and wanted this to be my last lathe purchase, so I only looked at Taiwan lathes for the quality. I bought the 3-phase lathe and VFD because 3-phase motors run smoother than single-phase ones do. I bought the box and new electronics to control the lathe from Mark here on the forum. The threading stop, soft start, and dynamic braking are really great to have (VFD features).

The 1340 has a short spindle and a 1 9/16" spindle bore which makes it pretty good for my pistol and rifle work. The spindle is pretty stout and has held my 8.25" Pratt Burnered set rite chuck for years. This chuck is a horse, but it's the most accurate chuck I have owned.

The DRO is optional, but I won't use a mill or lathe without one any more. And on the 1340GT with the higher resolution cross-slide scale, I can dial in tenths (0.0001") and cut fuzz accurately. I often dial in a diameter cut of 3 or 4 tenths (1.5 or 2 tenths DOC) and the lathe delivers. Very accurate machine.

Of course this is all just my opinion, and it is worth every penny you paid for it.


----------



## ejmmanning (Dec 29, 2020)

wrmiller said:


> I have a 1340GT that has a VFD on it. And a DRO.
> 
> I bought the 1340 because I was tired of Chinese mills and lathes and wanted this to be my last lathe purchase, so I only looked at Taiwan lathes for the quality. I bought the 3-phase lathe and VFD because 3-phase motors run smoother than single-phase ones do. I bought the box and new electronics to control the lathe from Mark here on the forum. The threading stop, soft start, and dynamic braking are really great to have (VFD features).
> 
> ...




did you have to make the outboard sider for barrel work?


----------



## wrmiller (Dec 29, 2020)

ejmmanning said:


> did you have to make the outboard sider for barrel work?



Not yet. But I've only worked on relatively short barrels for my LR-308. I'll make one when I have to chuck up longer barrels.


----------



## ArmyDoc (Dec 29, 2020)

Hard to go wrong with the 1340GT,  if the 1.5 spindle bore is large enough for what you want to work on, or the 1440GT if you want a heavier machine with a foot break, and/or need a 2 inch spindle bore.  But if you do a lot of metric threading, you may want to look at the 1440TL, because it has a universal gear box - no change gears.  The TL is a much larger more capable machine weighing about 1000# more, but it costs quite a bit more too.


----------



## mickri (Dec 29, 2020)

Welcome to the forum.  Lots of friendly knowledgeable people on here that will bend over backwards to help you out.  Tells us a little about yourself and what you shoot.

To be able to contour barrels from blanks you need at least 36" between centers.  You need 36" between centers if your are going to chamber between centers too.   If you are going to chamber through the headstock you need a spindle bore of at least 1 3/8" and the ability to have a spider on the outboard end of the headstock.  The length of the spindle needs to be short enough to so that the end of the barrel will stick out through the spider.  If you are going to chamber already contoured barrels most sporter contours will fit in a 3/4" spindle bore.

The South Bend heavy 10 was and still is the go to lathe for gunsmithing.   Many modern lathes for gunsmithing have similar dimensions.  Chambering barrels and typical gunsmithing work does not require a massive lathe.  Many gunsmiths have used the 9" atlas/craftsman and south bend lathes with excellent results.

There is a never ending debate on whether chambering between centers or through the headstock is better. Chambering between centers is pretty fool proof.  Lots more room for error when dialing in the muzzle and chamber ends of a barrel.   IMHO I think that it boils down to the skill of the person doing the chambering.


----------



## xr650rRider (Dec 29, 2020)

I've got a PM-1340GT, bought it with 3 phase motor, bought and wired/configured WJ-200 Hitachi VFD using MKSJ excellent schematics from this site.  First thing I built was an outboard spider with magnetic pickup for tach again using info from this site.  I also built an inboard spider, and action truing jig mounted on D1-4 backplate.  I got the Easson 12B DRO and added a magnetic scale on tailstock.  Couldn't imagine not having a DRO.  I've chambered 15 barrels in last 6 months after I built a thru barrel flushing system.  I'm sure there are better lathes out there but this one does everything I need to do, so far.  And 13 months ago, I didn't know how to turn it on.

One thing I really thought I needed was the proximity stop for threading.  Since I used the existing relays for VFD install was thought not simple to install and keep interlocks.  After watching Joe Pieczynski on youtube and threading in reverse (which you can do with non-threaded chuck), the proximity stop is totally unnecessary.  I thread barrel tenons, thread muzzle, muzzle brakes, thread protectors (internal threads), reamer stops 40 TPI in/out all away from chuck.  With my inboard spider, there isn't enough space for the stop anyway without a lot of stickout.


----------



## gmalcom (Jan 2, 2021)

I bought the PM1236 and have built quite a few rifles, some used in competition by one of my friends.  I made a spider which was not too complicated.  If I could go back, would probably buy the 1340-GT but the 1236 is more than capable.  Not sure how wide the headstock is on the 1340 but on the 1236, I have been able to do quite a few muzzle brakes without taking the barrel off of the action.  This is a huge time saver and don't have to worry about affecting headspace.

Learned basic machining at work but figured out how to build rifles on Youtube.  Sounds crazy, but turn away more work than I take in.


----------



## erikmannie (Jan 2, 2021)

I have a PM-1660TL with factory DRO. It was painfully expensive, but I have had zero regrets.

I have bought 3 machines from Precision Matthews, and I have been 110% impressed with this company.

Lathes are super fun! Between YouTube & this forum, you can figure out everything. I took basic Machining classes to get started, but they didn’t teach me anything that wasn’t on YouTube.


----------



## Dabbler (Jan 2, 2021)

the 40 inch bed is perfect for your needs,  the swing doesn't matter, but in my experience, the more rigid the better.  the rigidity is needed for accuracy and finish - we all want perfect chambers, right?

That being said, with care, even my 12X37 could do good work.  Any of the machines you are looking at will work.  But in my book, the heavier, the better.


----------



## ejmmanning (Jan 3, 2021)

gmalcom said:


> I bought the PM1236 and have built quite a few rifles, some used in competition by one of my friends.  I made a spider which was not too complicated.  If I could go back, would probably buy the 1340-GT but the 1236 is more than capable.  Not sure how wide the headstock is on the 1340 but on the 1236, I have been able to do quite a few muzzle brakes without taking the barrel off of the action.  This is a huge time saver and don't have to worry about affecting headspace.
> 
> Learned basic machining at work but figured out how to build rifles on Youtube.  Sounds crazy, but turn away more work than I take in.


What tools did you buy? Why would you go with the 1340-GT now?

thank you


----------



## gmalcom (Jan 15, 2021)

ejmmanning said:


> What tools did you buy? Why would you go with the 1340-GT now?
> 
> thank you


For gun work, don't need much.  The one thing that I would recommend are a high speed steel threading inserts.  Do a lot of threading up to a shoulder and I'm a chicken so run as slow as possible.  HSS will provide much cleaner cuts than carbide  at slow speeds.  Carbide works but end up with kind of a grainy rough finish that I don't like.

I like to use PTG range rods for alignment and of course chamber reamers get expensive.  Since I'm only doing work for friends, if they want something chambered in something that I don't have, they get to buy it.  I also have the LaBounty bolt fixture for trueing bolts. Will also need some sort of fixturing for receivers.  PTG is a good resource for gun related tools and fixtures.  My opinion is that if you want decent accuracy out of a Remington 700, you have to true the bolt and receiver.  If you're looking for minute of vitals accuracy, probably not necessary.

Also need a few indicators that measure in 10ths.  I'm at or under .0002 runout concentric to the bore for any chambering or muzzle work.

Look at Shars for indicators and indicator bases. I would buy better gages if funds are available, but these work.  Their version of articulating magnetic bases work really well and easy to use.  The bases are a cheaper Noga knock off but work well.

If I could go back, I would buy the 1340, but the 1236  works great.  Would like to upgrade to 3 phase on the 1236 some day....


----------



## davidpbest (Jan 16, 2021)

ejmmanning said:


> did you have to make the outboard sider for barrel work?


Making a spider for the 1340 is very straight forward.  If you can’t make a spider in a couple of hours, you probably won’t be very good doing gun work either.  You can find details, including dimensioned *drawing here*.  The 1340 is a terrific small lathe.  A 3-phase motor driven by a VFD will improve consistency of quality surface finishes.  A. proximity stop will take the FUD out of threading to a shoulder.  And careful selection of carbide inserts can yield high quality threading even at low speeds.  If you want to stick with HSS tooling, *A.R. Warner* makes a line of reasonably priced indexable tooling with HSS inserts to go with them.


----------



## Tozguy (Jan 16, 2021)

ejmmanning said:


> I just want to chamber my own barrels. I


There is a wide range of brands and sizes of lathes that are suitable for barrel work. I agree that a minimum would be 12x36 with a 1.5'' spindle bore. There is a good choice of brands, qualities and features available. Melt in your own personal preferences, space and budget constraints and you still have some interesting choices. You are on the right track by asking the folks here at HM for guidance.
It must be hard to find someone who has not modified or added features to a lathe no matter how carefully that lathe was chosen. Ultimately results are determined more by the operator's skill in running a lathe than by how sophisticated the lathe is.


----------



## V35B (Jan 16, 2021)

I think you would be pleased with a 1340GT. I got mine last month, and have been happy so far. PM has been good to work with, they are responsive when needed. I have not had a desire to fire up my old lathe since I got the new one all tuned in. David B also has a great plan for the stand, I built one like his with a couple of small mods. When I ran the bar test to get it running true,it was very easy to adjust and level while standing on your feet. I don’t have a pic with the lathe on it.


----------



## davidpbest (Jan 16, 2021)

V35B said:


> I think you would be pleased with a 1340GT. I got mine last month, and have been happy so far. PM has been good to work with, they are responsive when needed. I have not had a desire to fire up my old lathe since I got the new one all tuned in. David B also has a great plan for the stand, I built one like his with a couple of small mods. When I ran the bar test to get it running true,it was very easy to adjust and level while standing on your feet. I don’t have a pic with the lathe on it.
> 
> View attachment 351450


Great stand !!!!!!   Not so sure about the color though.   LOL


----------



## ejmmanning (Jan 17, 2021)

davidpbest said:


> Making a spider for the 1340 is very straight forward.  If you can’t make a spider in a couple of hours, you probably won’t be very good doing gun work either.  You can find details, including dimensioned *drawing here*.  The 1340 is a terrific small lathe.  A 3-phase motor driven by a VFD will improve consistency of quality surface finishes.  A. proximity stop will take the FUD out of threading to a shoulder.  And careful selection of carbide inserts can yield high quality threading even at low speeds.  If you want to stick with HSS tooling, *A.R. Warner* makes a line of reasonably priced indexable tooling with HSS inserts to go with them.


David 
Who’s depth micrometer do you use? I like to buy the right one once


----------



## 7milesup (Jan 17, 2021)

V35B said:


> I think you would be pleased with a 1340GT. I got mine last month, and have been happy so far. PM has been good to work with, they are responsive when needed. I have not had a desire to fire up my old lathe since I got the new one all tuned in. David B also has a great plan for the stand, I built one like his with a couple of small mods. When I ran the bar test to get it running true,it was very easy to adjust and level while standing on your feet. I don’t have a pic with the lathe on it.
> 
> View attachment 351450



How wide is that torsion box on your stand?  Is it a rectangle tube or a C-channel or?


----------



## ejmmanning (Jan 17, 2021)

davidpbest said:


> Making a spider for the 1340 is very straight forward.  If you can’t make a spider in a couple of hours, you probably won’t be very good doing gun work either.  You can find details, including dimensioned *drawing here*.  The 1340 is a terrific small lathe.  A 3-phase motor driven by a VFD will improve consistency of quality surface finishes.  A. proximity stop will take the FUD out of threading to a shoulder.  And careful selection of carbide inserts can yield high quality threading even at low speeds.  If you want to stick with HSS tooling, *A.R. Warner* makes a line of reasonably priced indexable tooling with HSS inserts to go with them.


Do you have plans for a stand?


----------



## davidpbest (Jan 17, 2021)

ejmmanning said:


> David
> Who’s depth micrometer do you use? I like to buy the right one once


The indicator I show with the spider is an _*Interapid 312B-1*_.   Expensive, but reliable and repairable.  The *Compac 215GA* would be another good choice.  There are Asian-made* clones here* but these are not repairable, and if you drop it, it's junk.


----------



## DavidR8 (Jan 17, 2021)

davidpbest said:


> The indicator I show with the spider is an _*Interapid 312B-1*_. Expensive, but reliable and repairable. The *Compac 215GA* would be another good choice. There are Asian-made* clones here* but these are not repairable, and if you drop it, it's junk.



I lucked into an Interapid 312-B1 with all the mounting bits for $90. Best money I’ve spent on an indicator.


----------



## davidpbest (Jan 17, 2021)

ejmmanning said:


> Do you have plans for a stand?


The stand build including detailed dimensioned drawings _*can be found here*_.  If you need full sized drawings to print, DM me.
Lots of other PM1340 and PM935 related_* information here*_.


----------



## davidpbest (Jan 17, 2021)

DavidR8 said:


> I lucked into an Interapid 312-B1 with all the mounting bits for $90. Best money I’ve spent on an indicator.


Same here - found mine on eBay about 6 years ago for about $75.  You have to know how to evaluate condition or you will waste your money.


----------



## V35B (Jan 17, 2021)

davidpbest said:


> Great stand !!!!!!   Not so sure about the color though.   LOL


Ha, it was paint left over from the Desert Tan hood on a  Case tractor I restored. I figured I would use it and get it off the shelf.


----------



## V35B (Jan 17, 2021)

7milesup said:


> How wide is that torsion box on your stand?  Is it a rectangle tube or a C-channel or?



It is a 10" 20# channel the lathe sits on, the rest is 3"x2"x 1/4" Rectangle. Davids plan called for different material, but I keep this on hand at the shop, so I used it. It is overkill, but it is solid. I had sketched up several plans of my own for the new lathe, but came across Davids design and liked it better than anything I had come up with. I appreciate him posting it.


----------



## 7milesup (Jan 17, 2021)

3x2x1/4 will give that stand some beef, that is for sure.
Are you going to repaint the lathe Case orange so at least it will look like a Case? 

Off topic but do you own a V35B?  I have a little time in one.  Mostly A36 though.
Had a friend killed in a V35B years ago.


----------



## V35B (Jan 17, 2021)

7milesup said:


> 3x2x1/4 will give that stand some beef, that is for sure.
> Are you going to repaint the lathe Case orange so at least it will look like a Case?
> 
> Off topic but do you own a V35B?  I have a little time in one.  Mostly A36 though.
> Had a friend killed in a V35B years ago.


Maybe on the Orange...J/K, not happening. 

I had a V35B, now I have a B36TC, much better ride.


----------



## 7milesup (Jan 17, 2021)

V35B said:


> Maybe on the Orange...J/K, not happening.
> 
> I had a V35B, now I have a B36TC, much better ride.


Very nice.   
The dutch roll on the V-tails was always odd.  Have about 400 hours in an A36.  Loved that bird.


----------



## ejmmanning (Jan 18, 2021)

V35B said:


> I think you would be pleased with a 1340GT. I got mine last month, and have been happy so far. PM has been good to work with, they are responsive when needed. I have not had a desire to fire up my old lathe since I got the new one all tuned in. David B also has a great plan for the stand, I built one like his with a couple of small mods. When I ran the bar test to get it running true,it was very easy to adjust and level while standing on your feet. I don’t have a pic with the lathe on it.
> 
> View attachment 351450


Do you have the dimensions for your stand?


----------



## V35B (Jan 18, 2021)

ejmmanning said:


> Do you have the dimensions for your stand?


See post 22 from David. The plans are linked in the body of the text.


----------



## Brad125 (Jan 24, 2021)

Don’t forget the Delta Rockwell 11x36....


----------



## mfrick (Jan 24, 2021)

I bought a Grizzly 14 x 40 gun lathe with the spider it came with DRO I have had the Lathe for a year now and it is very accurate and very well put together. Im very happy with it so far, price not bad and got free freight which was great.

Mike


----------

